# critique my english riding!!!



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

ive been riding western for almost 6 yrs. the only instruction in english riding ive ever had was a week at horse camp and a couple of lessons since then.none of my horses have ever been rode in an english saddle and ive just bought my first all purpose english saddle,my question is what kind of bit should i use on my horses if im just starting out on english?yesterday when i first put on my my saddle and tack and everything i used a tom thumb bit becasue that was what i was using on my horse before and he seemed to be doing good.the horse im riding is lightning a 12 year old arabian gelding that is a very experienced horse and forgave me for whatever i did wrong.here are some pics,(i know i didnt ride with boots on but i couldnt wait to try out the saddle.)any critique or advice to better my english riding would be apreciated.and also i am going to get riding lessons.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

also any help with the stirrup length?does the saddle look like it fits me?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not very good at this but all I can see is that your sterups(sp?) are way to long.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

haha we posted at the same time


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Try Eggbutt Snaffle. I switched from the Tom Thumb bit to the Eggbutt Snaffle on my western horse because I read this article about how confusing the Tom Thumb bit is to the horse and how it distributes uneven pressure and jostles in their mouth and stuff. From what I hear, it's good for both English and Western.

Your stirrups are too long. When you take your feet out of the stirrups, they should touch the bulb of your ankle bone on the inside of your ankle. You have too much of your foot in the stirrups. Just have your toes through it. Heels down too  You have a very pretty horse and a nice saddle <3


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please please please please for all that is good in the world, never ever ride in an english saddle without footwear with an appropriate heel. It would be so easy for your foot to slip through the stirrup if your horse spooked and you would get dragged. English stirrups and leathers are so light it's so easy to put a foot through. 
I realize it is your own decision as well, but I highly recommend a helmet. As an instructor I will not teach minors (I'm taking a stab in the dark) without a helmet.
Your stirrups look ok for flatwork, but are long for pole/jump work. If you can rise your trot ok in that length, you're fine.
You are holding the reins incorrectly. You want to hold them like this:









That breastplate is much too big, I would go down an entire size.
Regarding a bit, since you are new to english and might be had handed on your horse's mouth, I suggest going with a nice loose ring snaffle, either a single or double joint, though I find most horses prefer a double joint.









Lessons will be your best friend. Your instroctor will go over position, contact, stretching and all that stuff with you.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Well JustDressageIt pointed out all the things I wanted to say  hehe
Although I have to disagree about the stirrups, I think they should go up a hole or two. Look a bit too long..!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't notice the heel, I agree they could go up a hole or two.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please please please please for all that is good in the world, never ever ride in an english saddle without footwear with an appropriate heel. It would be so easy for your foot to slip through the stirrup if your horse spooked and you would get dragged. English stirrups and leathers are so light it's so easy to put a foot through.
> I realize it is your own decision as well, but I highly recommend a helmet. As an instructor I will not teach minors (I'm taking a stab in the dark) without a helmet.
> Your stirrups look ok for flatwork, but are long for pole/jump work. If you can rise your trot ok in that length, you're fine.
> You are holding the reins incorrectly. You want to hold them like this:
> ...


kk thank you.by the way im 15 and a freshman in high school,im planning on getting lessons at one of my friends stable,i have only a slight idea of how to ride in english as i do everything in western.i tried to hold my hands like that but i kept slipping back to how i normally ride.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Try Eggbutt Snaffle. I switched from the Tom Thumb bit to the Eggbutt Snaffle on my western horse because I read this article about how confusing the Tom Thumb bit is to the horse and how it distributes uneven pressure and jostles in their mouth and stuff. From what I hear, it's good for both English and Western.
> 
> Your stirrups are too long. When you take your feet out of the stirrups, they should touch the bulb of your ankle bone on the inside of your ankle. You have too much of your foot in the stirrups. Just have your toes through it. Heels down too  You have a very pretty horse and a nice saddle <3


i actually got this saddle and the girth,shaped saddle pad,martingle,bridle,reins,stirrups,and breastcollar.at a sale at a theraputic riding center(s.t.a.r.)all for 40.00.it was a big charity thing and there were a lot of great deals there.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i didn't read what other said so i am sorry if i repeat... 

shorten your sturrups (they should hit your ankle bone when you leg is relaxed)
try a egg but snaffle or a slow twisted d ring snaffle
the reins should come up out of your thumbs ... google it i am having a hard time explaining it haha
make sure that the saddle isn't punching his withers 

good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kchfuller said:


> i didn't read what other said so i am sorry if i repeat...
> 
> shorten your sturrups (they should hit your ankle bone when you leg is relaxed)
> try a egg but snaffle or a* slow twisted d ring snaffle*
> ...


May I ask why you recommend a slow twist snaffle?

Personally I try to stay away from any non-smooth bar. Any twist to the snaffle is amplified onto a horse's sensitive lips, and I really don't understand the need for one.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it is still a mild bit (especially in comparison to the one that she has on her horse right now- or in the pics) but gives you some control and it's harsh, in my opinion  

**disclaimer ... ANY bit can be bad with someone who has harsh hands**


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

https://www.bluegrasshorsesupply.com/shop/images/products/detail_207_twisted-eggbutt.-mjpg.jpg

here is a pic of what i am thinking about


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm going to disagree, I don't think there is a plave for twisted bits in ANY horses mouth. I don't see any practical need for them.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

to each his own ... i disagree but i have very soft hand so that is why i put the disclaimer


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ That's fair enough, but if you have a soft hand and (i'm assuming) a horse who listens to your soft aids, why do you need any type of twist in your bit?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> ^ That's fair enough, but if you have a soft hand and (i'm assuming) a horse who listens to your soft aids, why do you need any type of twist in your bit?


I agree, but then again I'm very conservative with bits. I hate selling anything other than mild snaffles and can usually talk people into trying something other than a severe bit (yay!)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I agree, but then again I'm very conservative with bits. I hate selling anything other than mild snaffles and can usually talk people into trying something other than a severe bit (yay!)


Me too :] I've only once ridden in anything other than a snaffle, and that was a kimberwick without slots, as the pony in question had a lot of issues stemming from abuse and would get his tongue over the bit in a nervous frenzy. I haven't found a horse or activity I can't ride successfully in a simple snaffle.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> ^ That's fair enough, but if you have a soft hand and (i'm assuming) a horse who listens to your soft aids, why do you need any type of twist in your bit?


I have a 6 yr old OTTB and i 90% of the time rider her in either a normal egg butt snaffle or a 3 piece egg butt snaffle... BUT when I show I need a little more control and reminder that yes we are at a new place but I am still the boss. She is young and will learn- I do not want her to have a hard mouth though and that is why I feel that it is ok. I know TONS of people who use a different bit when showing ...

But back to the topic at hand for this thread ... if she needs a little more control I don't think a slow twist is too harsh ...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

JDI and Wildspot ... i agree with you that when at all possible the mildest bit is the way to go. I just feel that when necessary a slow twist snaffle is a better option then for example say a loose ring twisted snaffle. BUT in the wrong hands ANY bit can be bad


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

As far as the bits go since everyone covered everything else, any bit can be a harsh bit in the wrong hands. 
Right now, i don't see a need for anything but a snaffle, wait and see until you take some lessons and see how your horse feels because why would you want to put something that's not needed there? The softer the better as long as your horse goes well in it.


----------

